# Dog Breath I love it!!!!!!!!



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I actually love my doggies breath lol. Not other peoples dogs but the familiar smell of Lola or Cookie's stinky breath lol. Am I weird lol?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

hahah awh Marie! trust you! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

No you are not weird at all.
They are your babies. hehe!!
You are also used to it with all the kisses you are bound to get each day.
Bless. x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

that made me laugh 
i'm not so fond of Diefie's breath but i like his funky smell when he's all warm from snuggling.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah im kinda not so keen on Rocky breath but I LOVE the smell from him when he is all warm, kinda like dorito crisps lol!! I also love the smell from his paws weird huh!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Yeah im kinda not so keen on Rocky breath but I LOVE the smell from him when he is all warm, kinda like dorito crisps lol!! I also love the smell from his paws weird huh!


Lynda, I love the smell of my dogs paws too. (psycho animated gif here).
They are all different, too. 

Generally I love the smells my dogs have - except the gassy one haha.
Their breath is usually not too bad - unless they find some poop laying around.

Then its x x x..... AWWWWWGGGGGH !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my gosh, I'm obsessed with smelling Brody too. I love to snuggle him up when he's been sleeping and hold him up to my face and inhale. He DOES smell like doritos. What is that?! ha! He's my corn chip boy.

Brodysmom


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont like Kenzie's breath eewww, but I do like to smell the top of his head mmm thats lovely


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I used to smell my cat's paws, they smelt of dirty socks lol.


----------

